
Ask HN: Why don't cloud providers have regions in France? - benwilber0
Neither AWS nor Google have any regions in France.<p>Digital Ocean doesn&#x27;t have a region in France.<p>Azure has at least made an effort:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;azure.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;blog&#x2F;microsoft-cloud-coming-to-france&#x2F;<p>What is it about France that cloud hosting providers are deterred by?
======
salesguy222
Some guesses:

1) Cost of doing business

2) Relatively small market compared to other EU/Americas/Asia

3) Complex regulation

4) German data centers are good enough in terms of latency and regulation

5) Cost of local labor (French employment laws are costly to business and good
for workers haha)

